# 7 Days today, pain on my right ovary+cramps!! Is it over???



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi All,

It is my 7's day today, 7 more to go! Right ovary hurting, stomach cramps head ache and few more hot flushes, usually 1 in the morning but today a bit more, no spotting though!! Feeling very hot and so scared it is the end and my AF is on its way with a vengeance!! From all the treatment, this is the hardest part...just want to be next Friday and find out!!! Has anyone having the same symptoms , or have had and ended up with a BFP!!!

Thanks

Kiki xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Stella100170 (Jan 11, 2010)

Kiki ,try not to fret sweety ,I'm on my 7th day too and am getting some of the symptoms you have in fact theres times when it feels like my ovaries are (popping) a strange sensation, I too am concerned with all these things that are happening with my body xx big hugs xx  stella


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

I am 8 dpo and have similar symptoms, in fact have had them since ET, dull aches in ovaries and twinges or sharp twangs sometimes when I stand up, but am lying down at moment and have them around right ovary its like someone is scratching my insides but the pains arent sharp enough to make me wince and deffo not as bad as af pains.  I also had a naughty dream this morning    luckily it was with my DP   but I think that is just wishful thinking as its been so long    Hang on in there girls it drives u crazy doesnt it, this is my 4th 2ww and it doesnt get any easier


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi Stella,

Thanks for your reply. I feel like i am going crazy!! R you doing your test next Friday? 
I feel like my ovary is going to explode, been outside so the headache is a bit better...!
I thought being at work would help but it doesn't!!

Kiki x


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

any of you get hot flushes as well? xxxxxx


----------



## Mollieboo+Two (Nov 1, 2006)

not really had hot flushes as such but had terrible night sweats and I hardly ever sweat normally - its all the hormones playing havoc with our bodies Im afraid and pains can be from egg collection as it can take a coupla weeks to heal from that too.  Dont worry and try not to symptom spot too much - I know it is hard.  You are lucky as u test before me and my clinic dont want me to test till 18 dpo. so my test is on 8th feb.


----------



## Gldon (May 8, 2009)

Hi Kiki,
I'm only on day 5 since transfer and I've also had twinges in my right ovary and been having night sweats. Its so hard to stay positive but I think most people have these kind of symptoms after transfer.   
I think you should use it as an excuse to get those feet up again!


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Gldon said:


> Hi Kiki,
> I'm only on day 5 since transfer and I've also had twinges in my right ovary and been having night sweats. Its so hard to stay positive but I think most people have these kind of symptoms after transfer.
> I think you should use it as an excuse to get those feet up again!


ha ha might take your word for it.... , go home and put my feet up wouldn't that be nice!!!! Been having sweats too but only when i wake up!!

Thanks

Kiki xx


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

Mollieboo said:


> not really had hot flushes as such but had terrible night sweats and I hardly ever sweat normally - its all the hormones playing havoc with our bodies Im afraid and pains can be from egg collection as it can take a coupla weeks to heal from that too. Dont worry and try not to symptom spot too much - I know it is hard. You are lucky as u test before me and my clinic dont want me to test till 18 dpo. so my test is on 8th feb.


Good luck on the 8th, I am going to stop worrying from now on, what will be will be!!! now here is a positive thinking....might last 2 minutes but i have done it!!! xxxxx


----------



## Stella100170 (Jan 11, 2010)

hey again Kiki , I was told to do mine on the 7th even though we had transfer on same day but i'm sure i could do it on the friday also ..they also told me that even if  i (bleed) i could still be tested as positive ,so i'm keeping faith ,as for flushes yes I have been having them ,a few times i've told my DH to turn heating off and he's said it's not even on lol ,and I've had some bizarre dreams none of which have been sexual  but bizarre never the less, I've been getting a few headaches but none more then usual as i get them quite regular anyway ,I haven't really felt any symptoms today really apart from when i went shopping with my DH i felt like was was having p pains ,which subsided after a few mins ,no sore BB's or metalic tastes pretty normal day for me today xx


----------



## kikiluvshoes (Nov 20, 2009)

hi Stella,

My tummy ache are getting stronger, still headache but no sore boobs and i am cold and heating is def on!!!
Or I am going crazy now, I hate feeling like this.
I did try to stay positive but i knew it would not last long!!!
Going for dinner with my DP, that should sheer me up!
Will let u know how i get on in the week so we can compare symptoms!!!

Have a nice evening



kiki xx


----------

